# my pouters. color id on some



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

well thought ud enjoy some pics of my birds and help me out identifying some of there colors and best matches. Also, do they have a scientific name for these pigeons. ive heard cuban theif pouters, spanish pouters, i know in spanish they call them buchonas. anyhow, on to the pics. 

they are in mated order. i think the pic size might be big

A1)hen
A2)cock
A3)hen
A4)cock


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

more pics...........

B1)hen 
B2)cock

B3)cock
B4)hen


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

more pics............

C1)cock 
C2)hen

C3)cock
C4)hen


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

these are two of the offspring im keeping i like them a lot. i think they are both boys. obviously there from different pairs.

D1)cock?
D2)cock


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

.....(need pic space)


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

one of the ones i needed help with color.

E1) cock


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

Need pic space....


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Great looking pigeons!!


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks buddy. Any idea on any of there colors. Have been into this for years but never interested enough to learn about color. Now they have my undivided attention. Lol


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

I really like pic # 2 !!!


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

nice pouters, I'ld like to know what six is technicaly


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. They are really bad pics. I'll try and pit better ones up. These pics are blurry and the birds were affraid for there life in the makeshift photo booth I made.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I could probably help but to make it easier can you label each pic that you need help with a label such as "bird a" "bird b" etc. I am sure if you do this and also PM almondman or John D to move this into the pigeon and dove genetics area then more people will help out and it may even strike off some discussion which is always informative.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

CMH1211 said:


> one of the ones i needed help with color.


looks to be ash red T pattern with spread. Was one of the parents red check and one black?


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey thanks for ur help and advise. I will do tht. Let me label all of them right now.

@ur second post... I don't know that boy was caught(thieved).


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

Post #3
C3)cock

This is my favorite bird color. If I can make a flock of just tht I would be a happy guy lol. Jk but seriously how do u come about this or something similar?


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

Post #1
A2)cock

This is my favorite bird color, I really love it


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

lol A2 cocks dad was mated to A1 hen and they made D2 cock(the ash red bar). So as sick as it sounds lets see what the son gets from her lol. 

Im not mean... Her original mate was a friends bird and we went our seperate ways so I thought who better to mate her with then her ex-mans son .

Hes my favorite bird he is the only one attached to me so he means a lot to me. And she was my first pigeon. Lets see what kinda babies they make.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Surprised there has not been more response. I am not sure of all of them and it would be good to know what genes are common in thief pouters of which I have no firsthand experience. I am assuming you are calling almond the birds like B1? It may be but I am not sure if it is not just grizzle etc. causing that look. A3 I am not sure if it is ash-red or brown t-pattern...hard to tell fromthe photos. My guess on these...
A1- Dark blue chck (or t-pattern)
A2 Blue barred pied
A3 Ash-red (or brown, hard to tell from photo) t-pattern
A4 blue bar pied
B1 ??? pied almond (don't think so) or ??????
B2 Blue grizzle, white flights
B3 Brown (?) barred
B4 Blue barred
C1 not sure on this one....obviously grizzled
C2 Blue-barred
C3 These guys I am not sure of, grizzled on what, brown?? I think someone else that has this color should recognize and get this right away. 
C4 Blue + spread (= black) grizzle. 

Where is Evan or Luke or Becky....... : )


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

Lol thanks for ur help again... lol u like those names? My wife names all the birds based off movies. Funny thing is I go along with it and memmorized all the names. Its easier for breeding purpose.

These arent even all the birds I have more but these colors are the tricky ones.

The "almond" one is a regular blue bar lol. Ive seen it all. I bought hin cuz of his color and he is completely died from head to toe. Someone went thru a awful lot of trouble for 60 bucks.lol


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

So many colors in one thread is a bit overwhelming. I see blue, brown and ash red colors, the spread gene, one or two types of grizzle, and piebald genes in the group. 

Focusing on your favorite (C3), I think that he may be spread brown grizzle. If so, mate him to the hen pictured beneath him (C4) and you should get some daughter that look similar in color. If he has a tail bar then he is not spread and could be mated to a hen that is the color (brown) of cocks in pics B3 or D2.


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

tmaas said:


> So many colors in one thread is a bit overwhelming. I see blue, brown and ash red colors, the spread gene, one or two types of grizzle, and piebald genes in the group.
> 
> Focusing on your favorite (C3), I think that he may be spread brown grizzle. If so, mate him to the hen pictured beneath him (C4) and you should get some daughter that look similar in color. If he has a tail bar then he is not spread and could be mated to a hen that is the color (brown) of cocks in pics B3 or D2.


C3) he is so cool in the sky. He looks like a little hawk. He is mated to the hen under him and they have a baby right now. He/she is about 10 days old. 

When u say get a daughter tht looks similar that means tht only the females will look like him? What about the males? If when the baby gets older if it looks like him is it safe to say its female?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

If he is brown, as I think he is, then all brown youngsters will be hens and blue/blacks will be cocks, when mated to C4. If mated to another brown then all young will be brown.


----------



## firingo (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice birds, 
I'm Cuban and I breed Laudinos Sevillanos,
You have many different colors and they are all cross between breed
For examples some of you pigeon shown- jienense, Laudinos, Valiar, Cubans
The question is, do you need to know the color of the pigeon or do you need to know how Cubans call them, and I can help you


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

tmaas said:


> If he is brown, as I think he is, then all brown youngsters will be hens and blue/blacks will be cocks, when mated to C4. If mated to another brown then all young will be brown.


Ok cool thanks for the info... the baby appears to be really dark although it may be to soon to tell.



firingo said:


> Nice birds,
> I'm Cuban and I breed Laudinos Sevillanos,
> You have many different colors and they are all cross between breed
> For examples some of you pigeon shown- jienense, Laudinos, Valiar, Cubans
> The question is, do you need to know the color of the pigeon or do you need to know how Cubans call them, and I can help you


Color, and I know they are crosses thats what makes a thief. Any info you can provide can help a lot thanks.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Is C3 paired to C4? 

I agree with Tmaas that the bird in C3 looks like its brown, Grizzle. Could well be spread too.

If so, Paired to the blue below you will produce all blue cocks carrying brown and all brown hens. Could be handy to know all the blue birds are cocks as I imagine for thieving you want the cocks separated? Could put them all in together as young birds so they never see a hen till they get out. Just a thought.


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

C3 and c4 are a mated pair and have a baby right now... that bird with a mate has stolen about 53 birds in a year and a half. He is now retired and his kids will take over. I do not like to fly my birds. I do once in a while but rather not. Im in the process of making an outdoor aviary. Right now they live in a two bedroom indoor room tyat used to be an indoor garden when I bought this house.

The yound I would like to start flying one day. Some of these will make someone very happy and successful thief owners. Im going to post some for sale.

Thanks for everyones input it really helps a lot.


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

Here are some more pics of c3 his name is kevin lol. I have no idea why they are upside down. They are right side up on my phone.lol

The second pic, just to stay with the whole letter number assigning is going to be...

F1) cock. I didnt bother him last time cuz he is on eggs and is very mean and gets aggrivated when u try and take pics of him. I couldnt even open his wing to show u.


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

I cant upload anymore pics so I cant show u the rest of the gang. 

It says I have exceeded my quota. Lol that sux


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

CMH1211 said:


> C3 and c4 are a mated pair and have a baby right now... that bird with a mate has stolen about 53 birds in a year and a half. He is now retired and his kids will take over. I do not like to fly my birds. I do once in a while but rather not. Im in the process of making an outdoor aviary. Right now they live in a two bedroom indoor room tyat used to be an indoor garden when I bought this house.
> 
> The yound I would like to start flying one day. Some of these will make someone very happy and successful thief owners. Im going to post some for sale.
> 
> Thanks for everyones input it really helps a lot.


53, that is awesome, I have Valencian Thief pouters for show, They are an old breed. Check out my album of them.

I have not flown them as I race and the thiefs tend to land on the neighbours roofs which I see as bad publicity so I do not want to risk an uproar. But I would love to one day if I have the land and space to do so.
Atleast if you do sell them you can be certain of their sex based on their colour.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Kevin does not look to be spread. That dark fleck is not consistent with brown grizzle either.


F1 - not really sure, Almond? Looks a bit like my blue spread almonds. But nicer. I like this bird a lot.


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

@NZ Wow u really have some great looking birds and dogs too lol. U have been some great help here and are usually the first in response to genetic questions. Thank you very much for your help. Good luck on those project birds. Im sure with ur vast knowledge u will achieve the some great looking birds.


----------

